# 800 sportsman with ol2s



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Sold my crew and picked up a stock 2005 sportsman with 150 miles, lifted front, and put 29.5 ol2 skinnys all around. Been out once and love it. Here is a video of it cleaned up. Should have some mudslingin videos soon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks almost like my buddies 800


the wetter the better


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

I need some bumpers like that.


----------

